# Reel Advise



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Thinking of buying an Avett Raptor. Has anyone used one of these reels for jigging and what do think of it? I'm going to put either 65 or 80# braid on it. Is there an advantage to useing hollow braid?
Thanks Vance


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

There's people on here that like 'em and some on here that don't, I'm in the later. Instead of starting an argument on the board, here's a link with nothing but avet people. Maybe this will help you out........

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/avet-reels-support/


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

The low speed is too low and the high speed too high. Meaning the low speed will not move the jig up through the water fast enough to keep up with the tempo of mechanical jigging and the high speed will wear you out.

My.02 is I would look at others for a jigging reel.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I came really really close to getting a Raptor JX. I started to get cold feet when I read that the reels were still binding a lot at the stated strike drag. Then I found out about the Makaira 10II. Got a great deal at charkbait. It is the finest reel I have, including other avets and accurates. I have 60#JB hollow on it, looped, fish at 25# drag at strike, 80-100# windon mono leader. JB hollow breaks closer to 90-100#.

THe high gear is 4.7; low is 2.1.


----------

